# Birthday's on the Calendar!



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe I am a little behind the rest but I just checked out the calendar and it has members birthday's on it!  I did not include by birth year in my profile before but when I saw this I made sure to add it.  Just another way for me to remember how old I really am.  I have a problem with thinking I am a year younger than I really am.  I just get use to being a certain age then that darn birthday comes around again and I have to get use to another number


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't know that!! Cool!!

Betsy the Quilter and I have the same birthday!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool! I didn't know. Thank you for posting. I just added mine.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Dang, I never even noticed that calendar button up there!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Maybe I am a little behind the rest but I just checked out the calendar and it has members birthday's on it! I did not include by birth year in my profile before but when I saw this I made sure to add it. Just another way for me to remember how old I really am. I have a problem with thinking I am a year younger than I really am. I just get use to being a certain age then that darn birthday comes around again and I have to get use to another number


Dreamy, my problem with my age is I tend to age myself before my birthday... My DD's birthday is in April, mine is October. I always remember my age by hers... I am 20 years older than her. The problem is several times I have added a year to my age on her birthday and then 6 months later add another!! She now reminds me every year on her b-day not to do that!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I sometime need to calculate my age. This year minus birth year. LOL  I'm getting old...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Who knew? *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You all are quick to notice these forum enhancements! Yes, we set up the calendar feature tonight. It will be a good reminder of special forum events, as well as our birthdays.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

There's also an upcoming events section in the Kindle Info center (Under the Index of Boards, under the current posts, behind the locked door with the sign on it saying "Beware of the Leopard") 

Thanks again Harvey. You guys do keep coming up with new toys for all of us. Can't wait for Christmas


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> You all are quick to notice these forum enhancements! Yes, we set up the calendar feature tonight. It will be a good reminder of special forum events, as well as our birthdays.


Boy, am I glad to hear this... I kept thinking to myself that I must be losing it because I could not for the life of me remember EVER seeing a Calendar button anywhere on this site!! lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Thanks again Harvey. You guys do keep coming up with new toys for all of us. Can't wait for Christmas


*Kindlemas.* We're going to have a blast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I didn't know that!! Cool!!
> 
> Betsy the Quilter and I have the same birthday!!


How kool is that!! I'm much, much, much older, though, LOL! We'll have a big party next May!

I did notice that at least one person I saw had no age listed. If we don't put the year down, will it not show our age? I'm going to go try!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did notice that at least one person I saw had no age listed. If we don't put the year down, will it not show our age? I'm going to go try!
> Betsy





mydreamywish said:


> Maybe I am a little behind the rest but I just checked out the calendar and it has members birthday's on it! I did not include by birth year in my profile before but when I saw this I made sure to add it. Just another way for me to remember how old I really am. I have a problem with thinking I am a year younger than I really am. I just get use to being a certain age then that darn birthday comes around again and I have to get use to another number


I found you don't HAVE to put your year in to get your birthday to display, for those who don't want to advertise, LOL! You can just put your Month and Day in the Profile, Forum Profile Information section and your birthday will appear without the incriminating information.

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My birthday was yesterday, the 14th. Maybe I'll have it on the calendar for next year.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> *Kindlemas.* We're going to have a blast!


When I was looking for the birthday icon, I also got Kidlemas icon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> My birthday was yesterday, the 14th. Maybe I'll have it on the calendar for next year.


Happy (belated) birthday, Teninx!

here's your gift:







and 
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rahimi/helmet/



Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Betsy. Stylish and functional, too.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OOOOOh  I just found the calendar.  I Loooove this site.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> My birthday was yesterday, the 14th. Maybe I'll have it on the calendar for next year.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TENINX though belated. Hope you had the BEST Birthday Ever!

modified because even with spell check I can't spell


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool- didn't even notice those buttons up there


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Happy belated birthday Teninx...hope it was a good one *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> My birthday was yesterday, the 14th. Maybe I'll have it on the calendar for next year.


Happy belated birthday Teninx!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Tennix!!
Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Teninx...one day late...


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I never saw this before either. I just added mine.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy birthday, good sir!

For you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Happy birthday, good sir!
> 
> For you!


That's hysterical!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Happy birthday, good sir!
> 
> For you!


I like ABBA!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the farmer's tan that the guy on the right has.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Mamma Mia! They'll never get the SOS out that way 

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We had plans to go out for lunch, but the weather didn't cooperate, so we stayed home anyway. My brother sent me this HUGE box of Omaha Steaks and I cooked a couple for dinner.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kirstin said:


> I like ABBA!!


I liked them, too. Until I saw that album cover.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I love the farmer's tan that the guy on the right has.


Sort of blows the idea of all Swedish men being blond sex gods right out of the water, doesn't it?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

*Swedish MEN* Never heard that version before. Tall...Check; Blonde...Check; Sexy...Check; Men


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I just add Mine

Happy Brithday Teninx!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> *Swedish MEN* Never heard that version before. Tall...Check; Blonde...Check; Sexy...Check; Men


Some of us like men...










Okay, I'll admit, they aren't Swedish....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Some of us like men...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, this is now officially my favorite post on all of Kindleboards.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, this is now officially my favorite post on all of Kindleboards.
> 
> Betsy


I love you Betsy!

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Some of us like men...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Nice! Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid??


You got it!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is for you, Leslie...it looks great on Eleanor as her new screensaver

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Nice! Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid??


I'm so old...in my era, it wouldn't have been a question, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I liked them, too. Until I saw that album cover.


I would have to agree about the cover, but I still love the music!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Some of us like men...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaahhh... those were the days!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Some of us like men...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, let's keep bumping the photo...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Some of us like men...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean... I like it when I come back to this post and this is the first thing I see!! hehe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I know what you mean... I like it when I come back to this post and this is the first thing I see!! hehe


Did you see I made it a screensaver image?

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you see I made it a screensaver image?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I am going to do the same!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Never too old to like cute.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You got that right, Dori!

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey! Angela and I have the same Birthday! WOO!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Hey! Angela and I have the same Birthday! WOO!


woo hoo... a birthday buddy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As near as I can tell, we have 5 sets of birthday buddies in our group!  I'm birthday buddies with Kirstin!  Yay!

Back when I took statistics, the professor proved that there was a pretty good probability (higher than any of us thought) that in a group of 30 or 40 people, two would share the same birthday.  And proved it by discovering that two people in our class shared a birthday.  So I would guess, in our still-growing membership of currently 622 members, that we have even more birthday buddies yet to be discovered.

(If you're reluctant to put your birthday in because you don't want to put in the year for security or vanity, you can leave the year blank, or put 0000 there!  Or make yourself much younger, this is your chance!  if you want to update your info, go to Profile, on the left select Forum Profile Information, then scroll down to birthday and put the pertinent information.  Be sure to scroll farther down and click the "Change Profile" button.)

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

That's interesting. I never thought about it that much. Before Angela, the only other person who I knew had my birthday was the character Lindsay Lohan played in the Parent Trap!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> That's interesting. I never thought about it that much. Before Angela, the only other person who I knew had my birthday was the character Lindsay Lohan played in the Parent Trap!


Michael Landon's birthday was the same as ours, too. As well as David Lee Roth... my daughter loves trivia or I wouldn't know that!! We also share a birthday with her father-in-law, but he isn't famous!!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Now I had to do some research.

Born on 10/11:

Henry John Heinz - Heinz Ketchup
Eleanor Roosevelt (!)
Artie Lang
Joan Cusack
Michelle Trachtenburg


There were many more, but I only put the ones that were the most famous. But Eleanor Roosevelt is really cool!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow... I had no idea about Eleanor Roosevelt!!  cool


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

No Kindleboards birthday buddy for me   

Of famous people, I share my day (July 2nd) with Lindsay Lohan. Lucky me...

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No Kindleboards birthday buddy for me
> 
> Of famous people, I share my day (July 2nd) with Lindsay Lohan. Lucky me...
> 
> L


Sorry Leslie. That's depressing on both counts.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No Kindleboards birthday buddy for me
> 
> Of famous people, I share my day (July 2nd) with Lindsay Lohan. Lucky me...
> 
> L


Ashley Tisdale is another!! AND, Thurgood Marshall

there are others, but mostly people I have never heard of!!


----------

